# Comment connecter mon I Mac à ma chaine Hifi



## tote (14 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir, béotien que je suis et nouvel usagé de mac, je me demande comment connecter ma chaine hifi (vénérable grand mère de 20 ans d'âge !) qui n'est pas équipé de connexion moderne avec mon IMac pour écouter de la musique dessus. J'ai cru comprendre que Apple vendait un boitier de connexion via le reseau électrique (?), j'ai également lu sur le forum des membres parlés de airport extreme... bref je suis un peu perdu. Merci par avance de votre aide
tote


----------



## itako (14 Juin 2008)

salut!

mhh un cable jack to rca peut-être ?


----------



## Al_Copett (14 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Avant tout, si l'ordinateur n'est pas trop loin de la chaîne HI-FI, alors la solution d'un câble équipé du côté iMac avec une prise jack stéréo 3,5 mm et du côté chaîne HI-FI a avec des connecteurs compatibles avec la celle-ci (certainement des prises cinch).

Hé bien, il a été plus rapide que moi mais l'idée est la même. J'ai essayé de trouver autre chose de simple avec une transmission par ondes radio mais de plus léger à mettre en oeuvre que le WIFI..


----------



## tote (15 Juin 2008)

En fait, l'ordi est à 2 pièces de la chaine avec 2 murs à percer, c'est pour cette raison que j'essayais de trouver une solution wifi ou connexion via reseau electrique...


----------



## Al_Copett (15 Juin 2008)

Il existe de boîtiers qui permettent de transporter du son d'un point à un autre sans utiliser une connexion réseau avec le WIFI ou des boîtiers CPL (Courant Porteur en Ligne).
Tu devrais pouvoir trouver ton bonheur dans un magasin de HI-FI/Vidéo, qui se respecte, à moindre coût.


----------



## marc-book (15 Juin 2008)

S'il te venais à l'idée d'utiliser un transmetteur FM, je te dis BOF.
(Branché dans la prise casque/sortie audio et réception sur tuner FM de la chaîne)
J'ai un belkin que l'on trouve à environ 20  et la réception est pas top après 2 m !!


----------



## Al_Copett (15 Juin 2008)

Non, mais à un de ces boîtiers qui fonctionnent dans la bande des 2,4 GHz, par exemple.


----------



## itako (15 Juin 2008)

Je vois, évidemment avec 2 murs c'est plus délicat...

Un périphérique bluetooth peut-être? (aprés je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est avec l'IMac et le bluethoot stéréo)

Dans ce genre la:
Fnac.com : Accessoire micro & telecom, Accessoire pour téléphone mobile, Sony Ericsson enceinte Bluetooth MBS-100, Téléphonie, MP3, GPS acheter, choisir, comparer en ligne

(en prenant on considération le fait que l'appareil est muni d'un jack)


----------



## marc-book (15 Juin 2008)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Non, mais à un de ces boîtiers qui fonctionnent dans la bande des 2,4 GHz, par exemple.



???


----------



## Al_Copett (15 Juin 2008)

Ils permettent de transporter un canal vidéo + du son, là je suis sur que cela existe j'en ai vu chez Mediamarkt cette après-midi.
Je pense qu'il en existe juste pour transporter du son.
Le problème du Bluetooth, c'est que la portée est de 10 mètres ou pas beaucoup plus en général (sans trop de murs dans le chemin à mon avis).


----------



## marc-book (15 Juin 2008)

En effet ça a l'air pratique 

c'est ça ? >Courants porteurs en ligne - Wikipédia
voir "inconvénients" quand même. 
Tu nous tiens au courant


----------



## yzykom (15 Juin 2008)

tote a dit:


> Bonsoir, béotien que je suis et nouvel usagé de mac, je me demande comment connecter ma chaine hifi (vénérable grand mère de 20 ans d'âge !) qui n'est pas équipé de connexion moderne avec mon IMac pour écouter de la musique dessus. J'ai cru comprendre que Apple vendait un boitier de connexion via le reseau électrique (?),* j'ai également lu sur le forum des membres parlés de airport extreme*... bref je suis un peu perdu. Merci par avance de votre aide
> tote



Bonjour, en fait le boîtier Apple le plus adapté pour faire ce que tu cherches est l'Airport *Express*:

Tu le branches sur une prise à côté de la chaine hifi et, parmi les prises que tu vas trouver dessus, il y a une prise jack stéréo (et optique aussi, si tu as une entrée numérique). 

La configuration est ultra simple : Applications -> Utilitaires -> Utilitaire Airport ...
... et suivre le guide. C'est tout. Et le son est vraiment bon.


----------



## Alycastre (15 Juin 2008)

yzykom a dit:


> Bonjour, en fait le boîtier Apple le plus adapté pour faire ce que tu cherches est l'Airport *Express*:
> 
> Tu le branches sur une prise à côté de la chaine hifi et, parmi les prises que tu vas trouver dessus, il y a une prise jack stéréo (et optique aussi, si tu as une entrée numérique).
> 
> ...



Exact et du coup, Airtunes fait apparaître dans iTunes, la borne comme hp distants, et si on veut envoyer autre chose qu'iTunes, il y a Airfoil . (payant)


----------



## nlex (16 Juin 2008)

l'Airport Express me semble en effet tout indiqué, c'est ce que j'utilise et ça marche impec.


----------



## tram (16 Juin 2008)

Effectivement j'ai un aiport express et ça marche d'enfer pour le moment !


----------



## tote (18 Juin 2008)

Merci de ces conseils, je suis assez tenté par la borne Airport express... qui allie prix léger et facilité d'usage si j'en crois les commentaires à son sujet


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux pour trouver une solution sans fil
pour faire passer la musique de mon MacBook Pro (Leopard) sur ma chaîne hifi
qui na pas les nouvelles connexions multimedia.
*
Je ne suis pas technicien, les amis !*

J'ai vu un "récepteur stéréo blutooth" de chez Come One
http://www.generation-nt.com/com-one-recepteur-stereo-bluetooth-actualite-24214.html
Mais introuvable dans le commerce. Est-il vraiment compatible mac ?

Il existe du matériel chez Sony mais introuvable et incompatible je pense ?

Vos conseils m'intéressent.

Cependant j'ai déjà la *freebox* qui passe par airport.
Puis-je ajouter ce "AirPort Express" ?

Merci de m'éclairer puisque vous sembler connaître le sujet.

Philippe


----------



## marc-book (2 Février 2009)

Hello

je crois, non je suis sûr, que lorsque tu utilises airport pour le son tu ne peux plus utiliser airport aussi pour la box !!
je veux dire les deux en même temps . dommage.


----------



## nlex (2 Février 2009)

Il te faut la fonction Airtunes qui  je crois  n'est dispo QUE sur l'Airport Express :/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos réponses !

Qu'est-ce "AirTunes" ?
Cela permet l'utilisation de la borne AirPort Express *et* la freebox en
même temps *ou* séparée ?


Merci à vous.


----------



## Alycastre (2 Février 2009)

Tu peux parfaitement utiliser une AE pour diffuser le son sur ta chaîne et surfer avec ton MacBook ... Il faut simplement que ta borne se joigne au réseau existant, quand tu la paramètres.
Actuellement je suis sur un MacBook qui stream sur ma chaine et je poste sur macGé ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour Alycastre

Merci de votre conseil.

Il ne me rest plus qu'a acheter l'Airport Express et à l'installer.
En cas de problème puis-je vous recontacter ?

Cordialement

Philippe


----------



## Alycastre (3 Février 2009)

phil_ a dit:


> En cas de problème puis-je vous recontacter ?



Oui, tout à fait ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Quelqu'un me propose une borne *Airport à 55 Euros*.

Ce matériel quasi neuf achetez en *octobre 2008 est à la norme G*.

Est-ce compatible avec mon mac (système Leopard)
et suffisant pour diffuser la musique ?

Cordialement

Philippe


----------



## Alycastre (3 Février 2009)

Aucun problème de débit avec du g ..... Par contre, si la Freebox est une V5, vous ne bénéficierez pas de la norme n .
Je trouve curieux que cette borne soit en G alors que les AE sont en b/g et n depuis mars 2008 ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Je vois que vous êtes un grand spécialiste !

Vous pensez que cela vaut le coup, alors

Comment savoir si ma freebox est "V5" ?
Pour info il y a écrit dessous : *FBX ADSL05-02*

Merci

Philippe


----------



## Alycastre (3 Février 2009)

La V5 est la dernière génération et se distingue par le fait quelle comporte deux boîtiers, un pour l'ADSL et l'autre , dit "HD" , pour la vidéo .


----------

